# Introducing... Atlas!



## followingmarty (Jul 26, 2013)

I can't tell you how instrumental you all have been in preparing my wife and I for the arrival of our new puppy, Atlas. He's just over 9 weeks old, and setting in to his new home nicely. 

I know there's always a place for pics of a new pup, so here he is in all his puppy glory. Hope everyone's having a great Saturday night!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

Atlas is an adorable little guy!! I can tell by his toys and blanket that he is already well-loved. Congratulations on your new family member!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard the forums you gorgeous little guy  Darcy says a bit hello ...look forward to all your pictures and reading your postings,enjoy ;D


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Ohh he's beautiful. Enjoy this time because he will grow so quickly. Take lots of pictures xx


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Introducing... Atlas!y*

We have that paws blanket too! So soft!

Atlas so cute. Enjoy the baby days! They go by so fast.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

OH NO MR. BILL... Not those puppy teeth!!
Atlas is adorable, and I love the name, He will certainly grow into it!
Thanks for sharing & look forward to more photos!


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats! I'm a new Vizsla puppy owner as well! We picked up our Olive a week and a half ago. She's 9 weeks now and we love her to pieces! Cute pics!!!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

;D, welcome to the forum,


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Congratulations on your new puppy! He is adorable and I love his name. Feel free to share lots of photos with us.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Congratulations on the new puppy. Welcome to the forum. Enjoy-it moves very quickly. This from one not so new puppy owner anymore. They grow like weeds!


----------



## Henning (Jun 26, 2013)

ag cute! Welcome ;D


----------



## joe b (Jul 16, 2013)

Great looking dog!


----------



## followingmarty (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! Atlas is a handful, but nothing compared to some of the stories I've read on here 

He's super smart and coming along nicely. We've been trying to teach him to ring a desk bell (that's on the floor) whenever he needs to go potty. He used it on his own for the first time today! TWICE! It only took 10 days. He's getting the hang of sit and lay, but that's about it. He's already growing up so fast, so we're trying not to get too frustrated with his puppy antics and just enjoy his tiny little 10 week old face.


----------



## Green (Oct 5, 2012)

What an awesome looking puppy! Congrats!!


----------

